# projektplanung mit csv datei



## Shai (21. Nov 2008)

hi community,

wüsste gern mal eure meinung zum folgenden szenario.
ich habe eine csv datei die ich nach validierung in Java (wertüberprüfung,typüberprüfung, bla) per JDBC in eine datenbank übertragen möchte.(PostgreSQL)
Hab mir gedacht ich mach n Objekt row welches eben die Spalten als Attribute bekommt. Validiere dann die Attribute und schreibe sie danach in die DB. 

Zwei fragen sind mir dabei aufgekommen. hab noch nicht so die erfahrung damit und bin daher für jeden tipp dankbar.
1. Soll ich erstmal alle objekte erstellen,validieren (dachte ich mach die validierung gleich in der getter-methode wenn ich die attribute aus der csv hole) und in ein array packen, so dass ich am ende nur einmal eine verbindung zum server aufbauen muss und alle rows nacheinander reinschreiben kann oder soll ich jedesmal wenn ein objekt fertig gestellt wurde direkt in die db schreiben? das hätte ja dann meines erachtens den nachteil dass ich jedesmal wieder eine verbindung zum server aufbauen muesste.. überflüssiger overhead oder nicht?
Btw.: Könnte es ein Problem geben wenn ich 14000 rows zwischenspeichern muss? (für den Lösungsansatz mit nur einem Verbindungsaufbau)

2. hat jemand allgemein einen besseren Lösungsvorschlag?anbetracht dessen dass ich eine zeile zu einem Objekt mache oder was euch noch so dazu einfällt..

Ich danke im Voraus für jede konstruktive Kritik 

lg shai


----------



## HoaX (21. Nov 2008)

du kannst auch mehrere inserts/updates/... über ein und die selbe verbindung nacheinander machen. mit batch und ohne autocommit sollte das recht flüssig laufen.


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2008)

ähm.. kannst das mit n paar sätzen näher erläutern?


----------

